# [Débuter] Un débutant sous Linux peut-il installer gentoo ?

## tofffsy

Un débutant sous Linux peut-il installer et utiliser Gentoo ?

Bonjour,

Voulant essayer des distributions de Linux, j'ai testé Ubuntu (pas mal, mais c'est tellement bien fait que je n'ai pas grand chose à comprendre, donc je progresse peu) et Suse (je n'aime pas Yast, je n'y comprends rien).

je m'intéresse à Gentoo, qui semble être optimale, mais je suis rebuté par sa réputation de complexité (d'installation et d'utilisation), car je suis débutant Linux/Unix et autodidacte (je dispose juste d'un résumé des principales commandes bash).

Cependant, j'ai regardé en diagonale les manuels d'installation, et ils me semblent extrêmement bien faits, très accessibles et très complets. De plus, votre communauté semble être très agréable et hypercompétante.

Ma question est donc la suivante :

Gentoo est-elle impossible à installer pour un (quasi)débutant Linux/Unix, ou au contraire, cette distribution est-elle parfaitement adaptée à un débutant Linux qui voudrait à peu près comprendre l'organisation d'un système d'exploitation Linux, qui dispose d'un résumé des commandes bash, du manuel d'installation et de ses annexes, qui a un accès internet, et qui a du temps devant lui (ma femme commence la guitare ...  :Rolling Eyes:  ) ?

Merci d'avanceLast edited by tofffsy on Sun Jun 18, 2006 5:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nico_calais

Si tu suis bien le manuel d'install, tu ne devrais pas avoir de problèmes. Et puis en cas de problèmes, tu as toujours le forum   :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Réponse courte : oui  :Smile: 

Réponse un peu plus longue : je pense que c'est le meilleur moyen d'apprendre, et il n'y a rien de complexe, que ce soit dans l'installation ou l'utilisation. Il faut juste prendre son temps pour assimiler les différentes étapes, il faut également beaucoup lire : documentations, forums, etc...

----------

## kopp

Bienvenue

en lisant bien la doc, c'est tout à fait faisable... 

mais bon, là ça semble mal barré, tu ne prends pas la peine de lire la doc du forum....

----------

## Pongten

 *kopp wrote:*   

> mais bon, là ça semble mal barré, tu ne prends pas la peine de lire la doc du forum....

 

Tu es un peu vache là  :Smile: , disciple de kernel_sensei ????

Sinon pour répondre à la question du topic, la première fois que j'ai essayé linux c'était avec une Mandrake et ça a duré 2 heures (l'install puis un kernel panic) et j'ai laissé tomber.  J'y suis revenu 2 ans après avec un Gentoo et depuis j'en décole plus.  Ta première installation risque d'être un peu laborieuse car les guides sont très bien faits et après une install réussie on a envie de toucher un peu à tout ce qui fait vite un système un peu brouillon (enfin, dans mon cas), puis la deuxième fois tu auras appris plein de truc et tu pourras de construire un système parfaitement adapté à ce que tu en demandes.

En résumé : Gentoo est complexe (par rapport à une distribution "clé en main") mais les manuels sont super bien faits et le forum une vraie mine d'informations.  De plus, c'est en mettant les mains dans le moteur que tu apprendras le plus ... Donc si tu veux mon avis, n'hésite pas et fonce, ça risque de pas toujours être facile mais tu ne le regretteras vraiment pas  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben j'étais dans le même cas que toi. J'avais installé une mandrake et je n'avais rien à faire. Puis j'ai trouvé Gentoo/Linux, bon c'est vrai au début tu vas faire des choses grâce aux manuels que tu ne comprendras pas, mais au fur et à mesure, c'est une super méthode d'apprentissage de Linux.

----------

## kaworu

réponse : oui

Gentoo est ma première distrib ( après 1 semaine de SuSE & Ubuntu ) et la doc est vraiment très bien faite.

En plus tu apprend vraiment bcp. Il te faut juste bcp de temps et des bases de bash ( de la motivation aussi ).

un conseil : fait une installation avec le handbook et une console.

----------

## tofffsy

Merci à tous ! Vous êtes très rapides, et je plonge confiant (enfin, quand j'aurai retrouvé mes lunettes, je les cherche depuis que j'ai posté le sujet initial ...).

Kopp, il y a un souci ?? Je te rassure, j'ai lu les règles du forum. Si c'est l'absence de formalisme du titre (pas de thème entre crochet), ne sois pas faché : c'est volontaire (j'avais prévu [débutant] au début, et je me suis aperçu que c'était un exemple cité de ce qu'il ne faut pas mettre ; comme je n'ai pas trouvé mieux, je n'ai rien mis). Sorry, f'rai p'us, pas tapper ... euh ... je dois mettre résolu   :Wink:  ?

----------

## antoine_

Je dirais la même chose que les autres : oui, si tu es prêt à y passer un peu de temps, et lire la doc.

Si jamais tu n'as pas du matériel trop bizarre sur ta machine ça ne devrait pas poser de problème (mais si Ubuntu a fonctionné dessus tout seul, Gentoo fonctionnera aussi).

Ce que tu peux faire si jamais tu as suffisament de place sur ton disque : tu gardes Ubuntu (ou autre distrib) installé, et tu installes Gentoo sur une autre partition, ce qui te permettra au démarrage de choisir ta distrib. Si tu rencontres des problèmes avec Gentoo, tu pourras toujours revenir à l'ancienne. Attention à ne pas repasser ton bootloader dans ce cas là, lors de l'installation de Gentoo.

----------

## digimag

Bienvenue tofffsy et bon courage pour ta première installation!

Moi, il y a un an, j'étais un débutant comme toi, sous Mandrake. Et un peu comme toi, je trouvais qu'avoir une Mandrake revient à avoir un Windows : je ne comprenais rien au fonctionnement du système et j'avais du mal à changer quoi que ce soit manuellement.

Puis on m'a dit qu'il y a Gentoo, mais que c'est pas facile. J'ai esayé : c'était exactement ce que je cherchais. Surtout avec l'adorable documentation qui nous guide pas à pas!

Bonne chance,

----------

## Enlight

Ca a été mon cas, moi je te conseille juste d'installer depuis un live-cd un peu plus complet (knoppix elive ou celui de Bouleetbill de ce forum), comme ça pendant que la base compile tu pourras te faire une petite idée de ce que sont les applis courantes et de ce qui peut te plaire.

----------

## babos

Oui, oui et oui.

Comme tu peux le constater, je suis n00b aussi, j'ai essayé plusieurs distrib avant de passer sous Gentoo. Gentoo est la seule qui m'ait permis de comprendre ce que je faisais et donc de résoudre mes problèmes d'install. Le forum est à mon avis l'un des meilleurs qui existe actuellemnt dans le monde Linux pour aider. La doc est fournie et très explicite. Grâce à son install en ligne de commande, on peut clairement identifier l'architecture du système, son fonctionnement. Si tu as du temps, c'est à mon avis la meilleure initiation au système Linux. De plus portage est un gestionnaire de paquets extrèmement puissant dont l'arbre possède des paquets très récents.

Alors encore oui et oui.

P.S. Utilise peut-être le tag [OFF] pour ton sujet.

----------

## ghoti

 *tofffsy wrote:*   

> Sorry, f'rai p'us, pas tapper ... euh ... je dois mettre résolu   ?

 

Ah non hein, tu mettras [résolu] quand ta gentoo fonctionnera !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Sinon, question installation de gentoo : si tu as 2 mains gauches, passe ton chemin : de toutes façons, tu ne seras pas capable d'installer wxp non plus !  :Laughing: 

Mais si tu peux te poser quelques minutes (heures  :Wink:  ) et de lire un minimum de doc, tu vas te prendre un panard dont tu n'as pas idée !

Bon, pour ton titre, faudrait quand même voir à faire un peu attention : pour aborder sérieusement un système d'exploitation, il faut un peu de rigueur (qui a dit "pas chez "m$" ?  :Laughing:  )

----------

## kopp

Toutes mes excuses alors.

Mais bon, ça fait tâche sur la page après, alors comme cité plus haut, [OFF] c'est pas mal  :Wink: 

Sinon effectivement ça se fait, J'étais pareil, je n'avais fait que du Mandrake, je ne connaissais rien à bash ou presque, et avec le manuel, le reste de la doc et le forum, j'y suis arrivé. Je dis pas que je comprennais tout ce que je faisais au début, mais ça vient après.

Bonne installation  :Wink: 

----------

## Themis

Je sais pas si tu choisi le bon forum pour avoir des avis objectifs   :Laughing: 

Moi j'ai commencé sur debian woody, et j'ai apris à peu près toute les bases de linux dessus, je suis passé a gentoo depuis quelque mois et c'est vrai que sous gentoo tu peux beaucoup mieux affiné ta distribution (que je suis très très loin de maitriser encore). le truc bien de debian c'est que lorsque tu te plante de paquet c'est pas très grave (tu va pas mettre 3 heures à le (re)compiler parce que tu as oublié un drapeau au moins   :Razz: )

Tout ça pour dire qu'au final tant que tu choisis pas une distrubution "trop facile" (ubuntu ...) tu auras plus vite des problèmes et donc tu apprendras plus vite   :Smile: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Avant de choisir Gentoo, il faut être sur d'avoir une machine suffisament puissante pour ne pas se lasser des compilations.

----------

## digimag

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Avant de choisir Gentoo, il faut être sur d'avoir une machine suffisament puissante pour ne pas se lasser des compilations.

 Je pense que ça dépend largement des personnes.

Moi, j'ai un Pentium II à 400 MHz et à l'époque j'avais 128 Mo de RAM, ce qui ne m'a pas empêché d'installer et d'utiliser Gentoo.

Oui, FireFox met 7 heures à compiler sur ma machine, mais pendant ces sept heures je peux toujours naviguer avec links, qui se compile en quelques minutes. Et puis grâce à de nombreux paquets générés par les dépendances, il est possible d'installer des bureaux graphiques tell que KDE ou GNOME pas à pas, au cours de plusieurs jours.

----------

## Temet

Perso j'utilise 2 binaires : Firefox (je ne m'en sers que quand un site ne veut pas de mon Konqueror) et OOo  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Perso j'utilise 2 binaires : Firefox (je ne m'en sers que quand un site ne veut pas de mon Konqueror) et OOo 

 

Mouarf, ça prends plus de temps de compiler tout KDE que de compiler OOo, donc je pense que tu peux te le permettre ^^

(chez moi : 7h de compilation pour OOo, et si je me souviens bien, 1h par paquet monolithique de KDE, ce qui doit faire pas loin de 10h, ptêt même plus  :Razz: . Bon ok, maintenant on peut n'installer que ce qu'on veut de KDE, mais n'empêche que ...)

----------

## kernelsensei

Salut et bienvenue sur le forum  :Smile: 

Si tu n'as pas peur de lire la doc et que tu aimes comprendre ce que tu fais, gentoo est une excellente distribution pour commencer, mais il va falloir t'armer de patience et de courage ! C'est pas toujours facile de configurer son matos quand on a pas l'habitude, mais bon, la doc et la communauté aident pas mal  :Smile: 

 *Pongten wrote:*   

>  *kopp wrote:*   mais bon, là ça semble mal barré, tu ne prends pas la peine de lire la doc du forum.... 
> 
> Tu es un peu vache là , disciple de kernel_sensei ????

 

Fumier !  :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Perso j'utilise 2 binaires : Firefox (je ne m'en sers que quand un site ne veut pas de mon Konqueror) et OOo  
> 
> Mouarf, ça prends plus de temps de compiler tout KDE que de compiler OOo, donc je pense que tu peux te le permettre ^^
> 
> (chez moi : 7h de compilation pour OOo, et si je me souviens bien, 1h par paquet monolithique de KDE, ce qui doit faire pas loin de 10h, ptêt même plus . Bon ok, maintenant on peut n'installer que ce qu'on veut de KDE, mais n'empêche que ...)

 

Le plus gros défaut de KDE était justement les paquets monolithiques, pour moi les installer aujourd'hui serait une ineptie!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Je n'ai que très peu l'applis, plus besoin de me taper les merdes de noatun et autre connerie. J'ai fait un startkde, kicker, konqueror et les applis que j'utilise  :Wink: 

Le truc le pire que j'ai compilé, c'est kdevelop, 1 heure le truc ... sa mère!

----------

## Pongten

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> Fumier ! 

 

Mais que font les modérateurs   :Question:   :Question:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kaworu

 *pierreg wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Perso j'utilise 2 binaires : Firefox (je ne m'en sers que quand un site ne veut pas de mon Konqueror) et OOo  
> 
> Mouarf, ça prends plus de temps de compiler tout KDE que de compiler OOo, donc je pense que tu peux te le permettre ^^
> 
> (chez moi : 7h de compilation pour OOo, et si je me souviens bien, 1h par paquet monolithique de KDE, ce qui doit faire pas loin de 10h, ptêt même plus . Bon ok, maintenant on peut n'installer que ce qu'on veut de KDE, mais n'empêche que ...)

 

Mais bon, ton KDE tu l'utilise tout le temps alors ça vaut le coups qu'il soit compilé ( optimisé + flag ) alors que OOo perso c'est 1h par semaine max. Mais ça dépend de l'utilisation.

----------

## nico_calais

J'ai laissé tombé la compilation d'OOo. La derniere fois ca a mis 14h (bridage du proc pour eviter surchauffe + mattage de videos, ca aide pas   :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## GaMeS

Gentoo est tout a fais accecible.Sa documentation y est vraimant concise et precise (desole pour les accents.. je suis un clavier americain)

Pour ma part j'ai debute sur une Slackware ce qui m'a permis de me former directement a la console, tourner sous Gentoo est vraimant un reel plaisir aujourd'hui.

En tout cas bienvenue dans cette aventure tofffsy.

----------

## Adrien

tofffsy,

J'arrive un peu tard et je pense que tout le monde a bien développé le sujet mais je donne ma réponse aussi:

OUI!  :Very Happy: 

[ma vie]J'étais un débutant tout court, pas que sous linux, en général, et j'ai réussi à installer Gentoo il y a maintenant environ deux ans de ça. La doc est très bien faite, j'ai appris plein de choses et aujourd'hui sur mes PC j'utilise quasiment que des gentoo, des *BSD et j'ai même joué gentiment avec LFS[/ma vie]

Alors si c'est pas déjà fait: A l'attaque mon gars!   :Wink: 

Adrien

----------

## Babali

+1 gentoo est parfaitement accessible.

Seulement il faut prendre son temps, lire la doc ect... beaucoup de gens abandonnent. Le mieux c'est d'essayer et d'entrevoir l'install comme un challenge  :Wink: 

----------

## geforce

J'ai commence a m'interesser a gentoo lors de la version 1.4, j'ai du reprendre l'installation a quelques reprise et avec l'aide du forum mais aujourd'hui je ne regrette aucunement tout le temps que j'y ai consacre !  Je m'aventure dans d'autres distributions (FreeBSD, Solaris, Ubuntu, peu importe) et je ne me sens pas completement perdu et depasse !

Donc je te conseil de prendre ton temps, de lire la doc et d'essayer de comprendre au mieux ce que tu fais avant de tapper n'importe quoi   :Cool: 

Phil

----------

## titoucha

Le gros défaut de la Gentoo c'est que si tu croches tu n'arrives plus à la quitter   :Laughing: 

C'est une distributions qui apprend beaucoup à celui qui prend le temps de lire la doc.

Elle est très cohérente dans sa configuration, possède de superbes outils (emerge, eix, etc ), une excellente doc fournie et une grande communauté active. en bref le top pour moi.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## onvice

 *Adrien wrote:*   

> tofffsy,
> 
> J'arrive un peu tard et je pense que tout le monde a bien développé le sujet mais je donne ma réponse aussi:
> 
> OUI! 
> ...

 

 :Wink:    Idem pour moi 

Deux ans sous gentoo (dont 1 serveurs et l'autre de tests)

La seule " distro " qui m'a plu également est la FreeBsd mais c'est parce que j'ai pu constaté des similitudes dans l'utilisation avec la Gentoo donc je n'étais pas trop perdu..... 

il faut donc commencer par Gentoo pour comprendre comment fonctionne ta machine et avoir quelques bases Unix/Linux pour ensuite t'aventurer sur d'autres.

En tout cas c'est ce que j'ai fait et je ne regrette pas le temps que j'ai passé au début sur mes premieres installations  de la Gentoo......

Et surtout la communauté " Gentooiste " est vraiment active et géniale. Ce forum est une mine d'or........

Voila donc franchement, vas-y fonce !!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## Temet

Et moi qui me disais : "non, sur mon futur laptop je fous une binaire" ... mais plus ça va et plus je me dis que la binaire elle va tenir (au mieux) une semaine et que lui foutrait quand même une Gentoo dans la gueule ... fait chier! lol

----------

## truc

"bonjour Temet, bienvenu à toi, veux tu partager autres chose avec nous" -- club des gentoïstes anonymes..

"Nous comprennons votre douleur"  (mes respect pour celui qui trouve d'où vient celle ci..)

----------

## nico_calais

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Et moi qui me disais : "non, sur mon futur laptop je fous une binaire" ... mais plus ça va et plus je me dis que la binaire elle va tenir (au mieux) une semaine et que lui foutrait quand même une Gentoo dans la gueule ... fait chier! lol

 

Ouais...fais gaffe quand meme. certains portables peuvent galerer niveau surchauffe.

Le mien il en a tellement pris dans sa gueule que si je veux refaire une install faudra que je le foute au congelo pour eviter la surchauffe.

P.S. : Si je suis assez con pour le faire, je vous promet une photo à l'appui   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *Temet wrote:*   Et moi qui me disais : "non, sur mon futur laptop je fous une binaire" ... mais plus ça va et plus je me dis que la binaire elle va tenir (au mieux) une semaine et que lui foutrait quand même une Gentoo dans la gueule ... fait chier! lol 
> 
> Ouais...fais gaffe quand meme. certains portables peuvent galerer niveau surchauffe.
> 
> Le mien il en a tellement pris dans sa gueule que si je veux refaire une install faudra que je le foute au congelo pour eviter la surchauffe.
> ...

 

distcc est votre ami!

----------

## Enlight

 *truc wrote:*   

> "bonjour Temet, bienvenu à toi, veux tu partager autres chose avec nous" -- club des gentoïstes anonymes..
> 
> "Nous comprennons votre douleur"  (mes respect pour celui qui trouve d'où vient celle ci..)

 

Nous sommes URSSAF, CANCRAS et CARBALAS...

j'ai bon?[/b]

----------

## creuvard

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   "bonjour Temet, bienvenu à toi, veux tu partager autres chose avec nous" -- club des gentoïstes anonymes..
> 
> "Nous comprennons votre douleur"  (mes respect pour celui qui trouve d'où vient celle ci..) 
> 
> Nous sommes URSSAF, CANCRAS et CARBALAS...
> ...

 

+1

----------

## Trevoke

Oui, bon, j'avais trouve aussi, mais Enlight est juste plus rapide.

Quant a installer Gentoo au debut : mais oui, c'est possible! J'etais un debutant aussi y a longtemps. Sur Gentoo.

Y a qu'a regarder mes premiers posts j'etais vraiment un gros nul au debut (les anciens s'en rappelleront), mais, heureusement, j'ai beaucoup zappris, meme l'aurtograffe et la grand-mere. Euh. La grammaire. Je posais des questions sur enlightenment-16, haha, que je trouvais super top-cool.

----------

## Enlight

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Oui, bon, j'avais trouve aussi, mais Enlight est juste plus rapide.
> 
> Quant a installer Gentoo au debut : mais oui, c'est possible! J'etais un debutant aussi y a longtemps. Sur Gentoo.
> 
> Y a qu'a regarder mes premiers posts j'etais vraiment un gros nul au debut (les anciens s'en rappelleront), mais, heureusement, j'ai beaucoup zappris, meme l'aurtograffe et la grand-mere. Euh. La grammaire. Je posais des questions sur enlightenment-16, haha, que je trouvais super top-cool.

 

Mais e16 EST super-top-cool!!! avec eesh t'arrives à faire des trucs complétement tripants!!!

----------

## truc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   "bonjour Temet, bienvenu à toi, veux tu partager autres chose avec nous" -- club des gentoïstes anonymes..
> 
> "Nous comprennons votre douleur"  (mes respect pour celui qui trouve d'où vient celle ci..) 
> 
> Nous sommes URSSAF, CANCRAS et CARBALAS...
> ...

 

YESS! la classe   :Cool: 

Bon bah voila, t'as tout mon respect maintenant! toi aussi creuvard ! loul, ça vous fait une belle jambe..  :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Ce qui est peinard avec gentoo c'est que finalement tout le monde y trouve son compte : 

Les débutants ont une super doc traduite   :Cool:  et une communauté qui est au top niveau   :Twisted Evil: 

Les "avancés" peuvent facilement tester des packages unstable sans trop se prendre la  tete grace à un systeme de package performant   :Razz: 

Les pro s'amusent comme des fous en recompilant les application en selectionnat des options plus ou moins agressives

Les fou comme moi qui changent leurs CHOST apres une install stage 3 parcequ'ils_se_sont_trompés_de_tarball XD sur un laptop celeron 466...   :Laughing: 

Vraiment cette distrib est excelente niveau accessibilité et niveau comunauté   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Je n'ai pas tout lu mais oui. Gentoo fut ma première distribution Linux et jusqu'a maintenant je lui reste fidèle. Elle estvraiment simple à utiliser une fois qu'on a bien tout lu et compris son fonctionnement.

Franchement il n'y a pas de soucis.

(Et les seuls problèmes que j'ai jamais eu sont dûs à quelques optimisations que j'avais tenté de faire).

----------

## tnntwister

Bonjour,

Apres de multiples essais de distro, un ami qui est sous gentoo m'a convaincu de m'y essayer. J'aime bien le principe de comprendre ce qu'on fait, c juste que sur linux ca semble plus complique pour un debutant. 

Donc je rejoins le wagon de l'initiateur de ce post, et j'ai deja tellement de questions... heureusement que c affreusement long (pour moi) a installer, ca laisse le temps d'aller sur internet.

FX

PS : je vais y mourir s'il me remet pas vite fait un azerty  :Wink: 

----------

## SnowBear

C'est pas que c'est plus difficile d'apprendre c'est que sur windows cliquez sur "suivant" n'apprends rien du tout  :Smile:  .

----------

## truc

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS : je vais y mourir s'il me remet pas vite fait un azerty 

 

tu peux te faire un

```
loadkeys fr-latin9
```

 (ou loqdkeys fr-lqtin9  :Razz:  )

----------

## geekounet

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *tnntwister wrote:*   
> 
> PS : je vais y mourir s'il me remet pas vite fait un azerty  
> 
> tu peux te faire un
> ...

 

Pour être exact : loqdkeys fr)lqtinç

^^

----------

## Nattfodd

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Ce qui est peinard avec gentoo c'est que finalement tout le monde y trouve son compte : 
> 
> Les débutants ont une super doc traduite   et une communauté qui est au top niveau  
> 
> Les "avancés" peuvent facilement tester des packages unstable sans trop se prendre la  tete grace à un systeme de package performant  
> ...

 

Ca c'est une image qu'on travaille très fort pour changer, justement. (les deux derniers points, pas les deux premiers, évidemment). Gentoo n'est plus une distribution de ricer et tu ne trouveras pas un seul dev pour te parler de gains de vitesse. D'ailleurs, je pense que tu auras du mal à trouver un seul dev avec plus "agressif" que -O2 dans les CFLAGS.

Et sinon, mais je pense que les réponses ont été suffisamment abondantes comme ça, oui, on peut très bien débuter sous linux avec gentoo. C'est ce que j'ai fait, ça a été un peu galère (surtout au début sans le net) mais on s'en sort finalement très bien et on apprend énormément !

----------

## CryoGen

J'ai marqué gain de vitesse ? j'ai meme pas marqué "gain"

Il n'empeche pas au gars de s'amuser en mettant les flags qu'ils veulent... merci de lire et arreter d'interpreter  :Wink: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Des options "agressives", si ce n'est pas pour gagner en vitesse (ou en taille, moralement c'est la même chose), je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être.

Bien sûr chacun est libre de jouer avec les paramètres et de recompiler son système avec 

```
-ffast-math -O3 -fvisibility=hidden
```

 si ça l'amuse mais ça va juste revenir à tout casser. Il faut arrêter de présenter ce genre de choses comme une finalité, voire comme la finalité de gentoo.

----------

## CryoGen

Roh mais j'ai pas dit que c'etait la finalité (moi j'espere que l'ergonomie top pil poil la meilleure sera la finalité  :Wink:  ) j'ai juste dit que tout le monde pouvait y trouver son compte  :Wink: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Ce n'est pas dirigé contre toi, c'est juste qu'on essaie vraiment de perdre cette image de marque de distro pour ricers. L'optimisation à outrance est simplement stupide, donc on n'essaie vraiment pas de l'encourager, mais je suis d'accord avec toi qu'on doit laisser le choix aux gens d'être stupides.  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Je te trouves un peux dure tout le monde arrive à trouver son compte avec une gentoo même j'usqu'à la casser, mais si c'est son plaisir  et si il ne vient pas sur le forum pour poser des questions je ne vois pas ou est la stupidité.

----------

## GaMeS

C'est vrai que Gentoo à une vie derriere elle. Ce que je veux dire c'est que on vas pas cassé l'image que c'est une distribution customisable à outrance en quelques semaines.

Je pense justement que cette customisation à permis a de nombreux utilisateurs d'y trouvé son compte comme d'y précédemment.

Votre optique est de faire une distribution accès "grand public" ? Je mets grand public entre guillemets, je veux dire au plus commun des mortelles qui ne lit pas la documentation et qui arrive sur les forums en disant que "Linux" c'est nul car on peut pas joué a Counter Strike 10.0 ?

Comme dis précédemment, chacun est libre de faire ce qu'il veux avec sa Gentoo. Et c'est ce qu'il m'a plus, de grandes possibilités et un formidable gestionnaire de paquets   :Cool: 

----------

## titoucha

C'est cette position que je défend et dire que la customization à outrance est "stupide" c'est un peu rejeter les racines de la Gentoo et en plus des distributions "grand public" il y en a déjà plusieurs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Oula, attention, ne me faites pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. La "customisation à outrance" est tout à fait encouragée et est même un des objectifs affichés de gentoo. Faire une distro accessible est évidemment un autre objectif, mais ça passe par des docs très claires et complètes et des outils performants et simples d'utilisation.

Ce que je reprochais initialement ne concerne pas la customisation mais l'optimisation. Trop longtemps, gentoo a été considérée comme une distribution utilisée par des allumés qui recompilaient tous leurs paquets pour gagner 0,01% en vitesse d'exécution, qui overclockaient leur processeur comme des malades, etc... Malheureusement, pas mal de gens pensent que c'est encore "l'esprit gentoo", ce qui est totalement faux, d'où ma remarque...

----------

## GaMeS

Rah je comprend mieux.

Chez Gentoo on est pas des allumés, "juste" une communauté qui aime utiliser ce qui se fais de mieux pour notre matériel et notre propre utilisation quotidienne.

----------

## boozo

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Ca c'est une image qu'on travaille très fort pour changer, justement. (les deux derniers points, pas les deux premiers, évidemment). Gentoo n'est plus une distribution de ricer et tu ne trouveras pas un seul dev pour te parler de gains de vitesse. D'ailleurs, je pense que tu auras du mal à trouver un seul dev avec plus "agressif" que -O2 dans les CFLAGS.
> 
> Et sinon, mais je pense que les réponses ont été suffisamment abondantes comme ça, oui, on peut très bien débuter sous linux avec gentoo. C'est ce que j'ai fait, ça a été un peu galère (surtout au début sans le net) mais on s'en sort finalement très bien et on apprend énormément !

 

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Des options "agressives", si ce n'est pas pour gagner en vitesse (ou en taille, moralement c'est la même chose), je ne vois pas ce que ça peut être.
> 
> Bien sûr chacun est libre de jouer avec les paramètres et de recompiler son système avec
> 
> Code:
> ...

 

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Ce n'est pas dirigé contre toi, c'est juste qu'on essaie vraiment de perdre cette image de marque de distro pour ricers. L'optimisation à outrance est simplement stupide, donc on n'essaie vraiment pas de l'encourager, mais je suis d'accord avec toi qu'on doit laisser le choix aux gens d'être stupides. 

 

'alute

Merci a toi en tout cas ; c'est bien agréable de venir nous voir   :Very Happy:   et je profite de l'occasion pour avoir qq précisions :

Que cherchez-vous exactement à donner comme image ? et dans quels buts ?

Je m'explique... attendu la concurrence des distros pour obtenir une lisibilité plus importante sur le marché et/ou survivre à cette guerre, vous avez choisi par exemple de développer un installeur graphique afin de faciliter la découverte et la prise en main de Gentoo aux néophytes.

Gentoo augmente ainsi sa pénétration sur le marché et draine de nouveaux utilisateurs et c'est malgré certains pbs que cela engendre, une bonne chose à mon sens.

A titre d'exemple, nous avons déjà eu sur ce forum un certain nombre de débutants (sous gentoo voire full linux~UNIX) qui bien qu'ayant obtenu un système plus ou moins fonctionnel/optimisé par cette approche, n'ont pas jugé utile avant toutes choses, de se pencher sur la documentation officielle par manque de temps ou par flemme mais ce qui est plus dommageable c'est que cette vision perdure même à l'utilisation certes un peu moins mais qd même. Ainsi avec deux ou trois commandes glanées ici et là, ils arrivent peu ou prou à "vivoter" dans notre métadistribution sans trop se poser de questions.

En cela se pose bien évidemment la question de la pérénité de notre remarquable documenation à termes. Certaines parties seront proprement supprimée car devenue inutile pour l'utilisateur lambda ce qui nuit à mon avis à la diffusion des Savoirs. Un exemple récent concernait la partie partitionnement des disques qui était selon l'auteur du post "imbuvable" ; alors que cette étape qui se faisait de façon automatique avec l'install graphique permettait de moins s'enmer*** !

Alors je ne dis pas que faire un fdisk soit super enrichissant loin de là mais il me semble qu'il y a un certain nombre d'informations associées qui sont, elles, importante notamment en cas de resizing, de repair, etc.  Et là, ce n'est qu'un exemple de ce nouvel effet dont je parlais, car on commence à en voir d'autres fleurir (les réinstall complétes à la Win$ lorsque on ne "trouve pas le net" ou parcequ'on a  cliqué sans trop savoir pourquoi et qu'ensuite qqch ne fonctionne pas... c'est donc qu'on a mal fait qqch lors de l'install et il faut donc tout reprendre à zéro... pour que le système soit "propre" !!! ).

M'enfin il n'est que très très rarement nécessaire de procéder ainsi tout se corrige, se répare, pour peu que l'on sache ce que l'on fait et à défaut que l'on se donne la peine de chercher un peu !  Je ne suis pas super qualifié en linux en regards de bien d'autres ici mais la gentoo sur laquelle j'ecris en ce moment à plus de deux ans et 1/2 et il n'a jamais été nécessaire de tout réinstaller de novo même en ayant viré gcc python et autres joyeusetés par négligeance !

Alors je ne cherche pas à faire un pamphlet contre l'installeur, mais dans cette démarche d'ouverture qui est toute à votre honneur pour perdre cette vision faussée de Gentoo, à laquelle j'adhère également depuis le début, risque de générer une nouvelle fausse image ; car l'impression de facilité d'accès tels que la véhicule Mandriva ou RedHat induit une confusion de sens.

Rapide à mettre en oeuvre ne veux pas dire qu'il n'y à rien à comprendre et à entreprendre pour autant même si de supers développeurs ont pensé à tout ou presque pour nous faciliter la vie au quotidien.

Si je reviens aux remarques d'optimisations pouvant ou non induire un gain de vitesse, le problème se décline et diffuse... je choisis mes CFlags, mes Uses et si ça plante hop je réinstalle tout car c'est bien plus rapide ainsi. Ou alors et bien je laisse par les valeurs défaut car je ne sais pas de quoi il est question et puis les devs ont du bien les choisirs déjà alors pas besoin de se casser la nénette pour savoir de quoi il retourne... et puis lire 200 pages de doc pour au final ne lancer ff vlc ou la mule on va pas se faire chi** non ?!... au final dans qq années tout le mode à la même config avec les mêmes optimisations pour des usages et matos plus ou moins différents mais c'est pas grave çà tourne bien ; lors pourquoi conserver la possibilité de choisir ces options puisque tout le monde prend les mêmes ? on les fixes dès le départ et puis voilà... restera au devs et aux plus capés le soins de se pencher sur la question pour les autres.

C'est une vision pessimiste et caricaturale que je brosse je vous l'accorde mais c'est une possibilté je le crains... et je crains plus encore que la documentation qui pour moi, à fait pour une grande partie dans le choix de cette distribution par rapport à une lfs, une soucresmage ou une slack ne doive grandement en souffrir avec en corollaire le savoir qui s'y trouve et qui doit normalement impregner l'utilisateur.

Voilà je ne suis pas certains d'avoir été clair (mille excuses j'essaie de suivre le débat dadvsi en même temps) mais il me semble que les pbs de choix d'orientation et d'images que vous essayez de changer sont intimement liés donc pour résumer ma question :

Comment comptez-vous vous y prendre pour démocratiser davantage Gentoo avec ces choix d'orientations en lui faisant perdre cette fausse image que certains (non)utilisateurs véhicules tout en conservant la philosophie d'appropriation et apprentissage qui lui est consubstantielle, qui nous l'a fait choisir et qui fait que nous l'aimons tant (trop?) telle qu'elle est encore ?

Merci de ta patience   :Embarassed: 

edit : pi'tain v'ai verbé   :Sad:   suis vraiment dsl je me suis retombé dans mon vice....   :Crying or Very sad:  

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Je me joint à Boozo pour de te dire merci de venir nous voir et aussi nous donner un éclairage sur les points soulevés ds son post trés clair   :Laughing:   ...

                                                            @+

ps :Boozo, quel éloquence, garde ce vice nécessaire au forum quand l'opportunité s'y prête  :Wink: , ce n'était pas la peine pour moi d'en rajouter  !

----------

## truc

Bon, bah puisque tout le monde s'y met, j'y vais aussi de mon commentaire à 2 cesters..

Tout comme boozo l'a fait remarqué, on voit maintenant des gens qui sont là avec leur sytème pseudo fonctionnel, mais qui n'ont jamais vraiment pris la peine de s'enrichir dans la doc/recherche/etc.. Je trouve ça vraiment dommage. Bien que j'ai envie de dire qu'ils ne voient donc pas toute la puissance de la chose, je trouve ça dommage, mais après tout, je peux concevoir que ça n'interesse pas forcément tout le monde.

Je vous épargne l'histoire de ma vie, (aussi passionnante soit-elle), mais je trouve qu'il y a un feeling différent maintenant. Je ne saurais dire si c'est vraiment le cas ou si c'est juste moi. J'ai bien du mettre 1ans et demi, avant de finalement créer une account sur le forum, je l'ai finalement trouvé vraiment très bien, j'y ai vite passé beaucoup de temps, t j'en ai appris pas mal, (je trouve). J'ai toute fois l'impression que le forum vie moins qu'avant. 

J'ai l'impression, que gentoo est victime de son succès, ça a été dit plusieurs fois, dans le thread pour l'outil eselect par exemple:  *blasserre wrote:*   

> le fait de déployer un tel outil et d'en favoriser l'usage par la doc risque de nous amener à un point où 
> 
> eselect devra faire d'autres choses que de définir le lien symbolique et où les gens qui ont fait le choix 
> 
> de ne pas l'utiliser se verront répondre par les devs qui ont beaucoup mieux à faire que de nous prendre par la main : 
> ...

 

 ou encore, juste dans le message précédent de boozo

soit dit en passant je trouve que ce site  http://funroll-loops.org/ resume assez bien la situation...

J'ai récemment join #gentoofr et j'ai été plutôt surpris.. ça ne vole pas toujours très haut.. ce qui m'a particulièrement énnervé c'est d'en voir critiquer d'autres channel tels ceux d'ubuntu par exemple en disant qu'il y avait plein d'attardés. qu'ils posent des questions débiles etc.. 

A ça je réponds: d'une part il n'y a pas des questions débiles, quand on ne sait pas il vaut mieu demander (ou rechercher je vous l'accorde)

d'auter part, mais #~{!$ de m*^&é#!? qu'est ce que ça vient foutre sur #gentoofr ces discussion? Franchement, Si c'est pour sans cesse critiquer sans comprendre, je conseil fortement à ce genre de personne de se taire et/ou de s'éloigner de tout ce qui ressemble à Unix/linux etc.. On n'a franchement pas besoin de personne aussi limitée que ça.

Bref. tout ça m'ennuie, je vois arriver ici, ce qui se passe dehors. les gens ont de moins en moins un bons fond. Et ça m'ennerve. On va tous creuver t'façons.. donc autant rendre le temps qui nous reste agréable. 

Ce poste est déplacé, je sais, je n'ai pas attendu le temps reglementaire après là colère avant de poster je m'en excuse. ça n'est qu'une fine partie de ce que je pense.. mais j'en ai ma claque .. (des posts comme celui là notament: #!?Last edited by truc on Fri Jun 30, 2006 2:44 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Je n'ai pas lu en entier les derniers posts car ... fichtre c'est long, surtout du boulot!

M'enfin étant encore attaché à la communauté Fedora (ancien utilisateur FC2 3 et 4 que je suis), quand je parle de Gentoo, c'est toujours pareil, c'est un monstre d'une difficulté insurmontable à installer.

J'ai beau dire : c'est pas compliqué, c'est juste long, TRES long!

Je dirais même pire, pour avoir utilisé Fedora, Debian et tenté d'utiliser Suse, je dirais que c'est la plus simple! Dans toutes les autres distros, on doit se battre avec les dépots. Palme chez Fedora : "t'as activé tel dépot? Fallait pas il entre en conflit avec celui ci".

Emerge/Portage est un pur bonheur!

Je vois un paradoxe : j'ai lu en truc du style un peu plus haut "au final tout le monde aura la même config etc" ... bah pourtant, la doc actuelle ne présente l'installation que depuis le stage 3. Perso je trouve ça VRAIMENT dommage. La première installation que j'ai faite, c'est un stage 2 (la 2ième aussi), j'ai suivi la doc et c'est vraiment pas dur quand on suit la doc. Bon j'avais déjà compilé des kernels avant, ce qui m'a quand même bien facilité la tâche. Pis j'étais sur irc avec des gentooistes qui m'ont conseillé aussi.

A vrai dire, je ne saurais même pas comment m'y prendre avec stage 3. Une fois installé le truc je modifie mon USE (un peu la galère du débutant ce USE, maintenant que je l'ai, je le garde ^^) et j'emerge -e system? Pourquoi deux fois? 

D'ailleurs, je tire mon chapeau à ce forum et cette communauté. JAMAIS je n'ai vu de communauté aussi tolérante!! Bref, il fait bon vivre ici ^^

----------

## Trevoke

boozo : je l'ai dit dans le thread sur eselect et c'est affiche partout sur le site de Gentoo.

L'image que Gentoo veut donner, c'est l'image du *choix* ou tres peu de choses sont forcees (bon, evidemment, la toolchain GNU c'est un peu dur de passer a cote).

----------

## Nattfodd

@boozo: je crois que je me suis mal exprimé, désolé. On ne cherche pas à se donner une image particulière de facilité ou quoi que ce soit. On cherche juste à perdre l'image de marque qu'on a longtemps eu de ricers. Pour preuve, le site funroll-loops.org cité par truc, c'est très exactement ça, le jacky du linux, qu'on ne veut plus voir associé à gentoo, et surtout pas glorifié comme power-user ultime (alors que ce sont des gens qui manifestement ne comprennent pas la philosophie de gentoo). C'est parti d'une remarque de CryoGen, désolé si j'ai "démarré" trop vite.

Maintenant, sur le sujet de la facilité d'utilisation, je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec vous. J'ai un peu de mal à voir en quoi rendre la distribution plus facile d'accès pourrait être un mal. Certes, ça va vraisemblablement amener des "newbies" et peut-être rendre l'administration tellement facile que certains pourront avoir l'impression qu'il n'y a rien à faire, mais dans le fond, tout ce qu'on fait, c'est abaisser le "coût d'entrée", et pas le "niveau" général de la distribution. Je pense que la communauté reste essentiellement composée de power-users ou au moins d'utilisateurs avancés, et de toutes manières, les devs sont tous des power-users passés de l'autre côté, donc à mon avis pas de risques qu'on devienne windows.   :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est des docs, je pense que l'apport de ces nouveaux utilisateurs va au contraire les développer, puisque créant un besoin de docs beaucoup plus fort. D'ailleurs, ces docs restent notre outil principal pour arriver à cette démocratisation.

Par ailleurs, n'oublions pas non plus la philosophie de gentoo qui est de donner le choix. C'est exactement ce qu'on est en train de faire: des outils faciles et très accessibles pour les gens qui n'ont pas le temps ou l'envie de s'investir, et des outils puissants pour ceux qui veulent aller au fond des choses.

Pour répondre à ta dernière question, on va simplement s'y prendre en continuant à développer une excellente distro, en développant des outils qu'on espère utiles et qu'on serait les premiers à utiliser (par exemple eselect) et aussi en essayant d'être plus à l'écoute des besoins des utilisateurs (cf userrel et les userreps).

@truc: avec une communauté estimée à plus de 500 000 utilisateurs, il est inévitable qu'il y ait des gens désagréables ou incompétents, c'est la même chose partout, fort malheureusement. Et comme la plupart des medias liés à gentoo sont très libres (peu modérés), on les entend souvent très forts. Ca ne veut pas dire pour autant qu'il n'y a qu'eux et j'aime à croire qu'ils ne représentent qu'une infime minorité très vocale. Mais ce n'est de toute manière pas inhérent à gentoo, et tu trouveras exactement les mêmes comportements, à des degrés divers, dans toutes les communautés.

Je ne connais pas du tout #gentoofr mais je sais que sur #gentoo, les gens sont quasiment tous civilisés et le channel est très efficace, surtout quand on considère qu'il y a plus de 900 utilisateurs en permanence.

@Tremet: les histoires de stage, c'est très particulier. Si les stages 1 et 2 ont été "enlevés" de la doc par défaut, c'est simplement parce qu'ils ne présentaient pas vraiment d'intérêt (autre que celui de pouvoir dire "je l'ai fait", bien entendu). Tu pourras retrouver le léger gain d'un stage 1 en faisant le emerge -e system après coup, et depuis un système viable, donc gros gain de temps pour l'installation.

----------

## pounard

Tenez lisez ça, c'est drôle:

http://greenfly.org/mes.html

Bon, mis à part ça; gentoo ça roxxe, j'y ai trouvé la puissance des ports de BSD, la souplesse qu'apporte la compilation dans la gestion des dépendances, aucun bug ennuyeux (mis à part jouer avec des flags gcc dangereux  :Very Happy: ), et une grande stabilité à l'utilisation, une grande résistance à la bidouille, la possibilité de jouer avec les versions des paquets comme on le veux;

Le tout grandement facilité par un gestionnaire de paquet, qui, malgré tout ce que peuvent dire les anti gentoo (i.e. que ça sert à rien un gestionnaire de paquet à ce stade là, autant prendre une LFS, ou que si on assume pas un BSD, rien ne sert d'utiliser une pâle copie de leur ports), est finalement extrêment souple et puissant.

Bref, quelque chose que jamais une distribution binaire ne pourra apporter !

Bien entendu, pour tout ceux qui croyait à l'optimisation absolue, c'est une idée complètement fausse, la pluspart des distributions binaires proposent des paquets optimisé pour l'architecture qu'on à, par conséquent cette question n'à pas lieu d'être...

EDIT:

------

Celà dit, j'ai utilisé un moment un FreeBSD, et il faut avouer que cet OS est vraiment exceptionnel, au point de vue de la stabilité, et même presque déroutant par son installation facile (beaucoup plus facile que celle de la gentoo), même si lire un peu de documentation s'avère toujours nécéssaire. Ce système à l'avantage de proposer à la fois du binaire et du source (avec les ports, et portupgrade).

Et personnellement, j'utilise aussi un NetBSD en passerelle, avec son système de ports qui s'appelle pkgsrc, il faut avouer que lui aussi fonctionne très bien, et certains outils vont se greffer dessus pour simuler un gestionnaire de paquet, le package pkgtools.

Et pour finir, je vais dire que j'utilise aussi des distributions binaires, telles qu'Ubuntu, que je trouve très puissante pour un end user qui ne veut pas se faire chier.

La debian roxxe pas mal à la finale aussi, le couple apt/dpkg est vraiment un très bon système de packaging, très robuste.

Et je tiens aussi à dire, que malgré ma haine (qui n'est justifiée que par des expériences malchanceuses) envers la mandriva, sa communauté est fort sympathique et ne mérite pas qu'on pousse le troll trop loin  :Smile: 

RE-EDIT:

----------

Bon tout ça pour dire que gentoo est accessible à un débutant, s'il prend la peine de lire la documentation. Mais il faut qu'il soit averti dans quoi il se lance vraiment: l'utilisation d'une distribution source peut s'averer contraingnante si on à pas été prévenu que certaines compilations allaient prendre des heures  :Very Happy: 

----------

## boozo

@ Trevoke :  Je ne l'ignore pas ni ne l'ai jamais remis en cause ; et je suis d'accords avec le fait de permettre au gens d'accéder à une gentoo fonctionnelle rapidement sans cmdline permet de répondre à une partie de cette politique du "libre choix" .

En revanche je pose la question des implications structurelles liés à cette démarche, orpheline de son corollaire d'apprentissage du fait de la nature humaine, et qui vont se répercuter sur l'autre alternative ; au risque de concourir à son appauvrissement sinon à terme, à une réduction du choix.

C'est cette vision réductrice que j'interroge   :Wink: 

Il me semble préférable pour garantir la pérénité du choix, de maintenir la prédominance de la voie d'accès classique certes longue mais ô combient formatrice, plutôt que de souscrire à une fausse apparence de simplicité (entendre par là : il n'y a rien à comprendre... tu cliques sur suivant et dans 30min tu surfes)   :Rolling Eyes:   après rien n'empèche l'utilisateur aguerri et c'est bien légitime, d'opter pour le presse bouton si le besoin s'y prète.

Je n'engage que moi dans cette remarque mais cela devrait-être conservé dans cette hiérachie afin de conserver le sens complêt et réel de cette philosophie de "choix". 

Bien que le GRP existe depuis longtemps il reste peu utilisé (probablement par le faible écho qu'il a rencontré et par la nécessité de connaitre un minimum gentoo pour le choix des packages voir le pb des dépôts), donc la structure sources-based et les temps de compilations qui vont avec sont le dernier rempart qui rebute l'utilisateur consommateur de distro en fréquence de 3 mois et c'est tant mieux mais combien de temps résisterons nous dans cet axe qui tire vers "la facilité" pour faire passer le message exhaustif aux nouveaux venus ?

edit : @ Nattfodd : j'ai mis trop de temps à écrire ^^

merci pour tes précisions et la qualité et pertinence de tes remarques   :Smile:   je constate que vous êtes très enthousiastes et optimistes... c'est une bonne choses d'avoir d'autres points de vues   :Wink: 

Et pour faire echo à pounard qui à bien résumé le pb : "(...) gentoo est accessible à un débutant, s'il prend la peine de lire la documentation. Mais il faut qu'il soit averti dans quoi il se lance vraiment: l'utilisation d'une distribution source peut s'averer contraingnante si on à pas été prévenu (...)"

Merci encore   :Wink:  /me adore déjà ce dev   :Very Happy:  

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> si on à pas été prévenu que certaines compilations allaient prendre des heures

 

Tiens d'ailleur au sujet des temps de compilation je me demandais comme ca juste pour voir enfin c'est peut être une idée débile je sais pas mais bon. Ca serait peut être sympas si vous pouviez ouvrir un topic et noter les temps de compilation en fonction de votre machine (paquetage/résultat de la commande time/matériel)? On pourrait faire des comparaisons comme ca; genre avant l'achat d'une nouvelle machine. idée débile? Ou peut être qu'il ya  déjà un truc du genre quelque part sur le net?

----------

## boozo

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> J'ai un peu de mal à voir en quoi rendre la distribution plus facile d'accès pourrait être un mal. Certes, ça va vraisemblablement amener des "newbies" et peut-être rendre l'administration tellement facile que certains pourront avoir l'impression qu'il n'y a rien à faire, mais dans le fond, tout ce qu'on fait, c'est abaisser le "coût d'entrée", et pas le "niveau" général de la distribution. Je pense que la communauté reste essentiellement composée de power-users ou au moins d'utilisateurs avancés, et de toutes manières, les devs sont tous des power-users passés de l'autre côté, donc à mon avis pas de risques qu'on devienne windows.  

 

et pis zut je re-poste   :Razz: 

C'est très très juste... je voulais juste mettre en évidence dans mon flot illisible que ce "coût d'entrée" est(était?) porteur de sens et très pédagogique et mes craintes étaient plus particulièrement formulées en ce sens   :Wink: 

J'espère très sincèrement que vous garderez cette dimension bien a l'esprit et que vous lui conserverez tout son poids même si la tentation des concessions pour se faire connaître et davantage apprécier du monde doit être rude j'en suis sûr. 

Courage tenez bon ! Il vous faut nous tirer vers le haut même si c'est qqfois difficile à gérer au quotidien... nous avons tous, initié ou novice, à y gagner dans l'affaire   :Smile: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Je ne suis pas convaincu... Vouloir mettre une barrière à l'entrée revient à faire de l'élitisme. Franchement, je n'aime pas trop l'idée de mettre des sortes d'épreuves devant celui qui veut installer gentoo puis, une fois celles-ci passées, le déclarer apte à utiliser la distribution. Certes ça force les gens à apprendre, dans une certaine mesure, mais c'est justement assez contraire à l'esprit général. On veut laisser le choix, et ne forcer personne à faire quoi que ce soit.

Et puis tant qu'on continue à s'occuper des power-users en leur fournissant des outils puissants, je ne vois pas en quoi la présence de newbies ou de personnes qui veulent juste que ça marche et ne se soucient pas du comment des choses serait un problème. Je préfère les savoir sous gentoo que sous windows.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

+1 , tout le monde doit pouvoir utiliser gentoo   :Cool: 

----------

## Delvin

C'est pas faux, si on veut juste utiliser gentoo, il n'y a peut etre pas besoin de connaitre toutes les docs par coeur.

Mais bon je pense que quand on a commencé gentoo, on veut en apprendre plus, on veut au final maitriser son systéme, donc on se tape la doc quand meme, on demande de l'aide, on apprend, et on se dit "tiens si j'essayais ces options?" puis on fini quand meme power user  :Razz: 

----------

## boozo

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Je ne suis pas convaincu... Vouloir mettre une barrière à l'entrée revient à faire de l'élitisme. Franchement, je n'aime pas trop l'idée de mettre des sortes d'épreuves devant celui qui veut installer gentoo puis, une fois celles-ci passées, le déclarer apte à utiliser la distribution. Certes ça force les gens à apprendre, dans une certaine mesure, mais c'est justement assez contraire à l'esprit général. On veut laisser le choix, et ne forcer personne à faire quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Et puis tant qu'on continue à s'occuper des power-users en leur fournissant des outils puissants, je ne vois pas en quoi la présence de newbies ou de personnes qui veulent juste que ça marche et ne se soucient pas du comment des choses serait un problème. Je préfère les savoir sous gentoo que sous windows.  

 

Ah cette fois c'est moi qui me suis mal fait comprendre.

Je n'ai jamais prôné l'idée d'une barrière entre les utilisateur loin de moi et ce, à tout égards ; du reste plusieurs membres de ma famille sont sous Gentoo sans trop en chercher les concepts et techniques sousjacents et je le respecte ne temps que tels car je les sais ainsi, tout autant que toi, mieux sous gentoo que sous win$ et je me contente d'apporter qq touches d'infos lorsque cela est opportun   :Razz: 

Mais je ne vois pas en quoi lors d'une install par exemple lire notre documentation extrèmement explicite et détaillée, ne serait-ce que pour connaitre les lignes de commandes à taper, conciste à placer "des sortes d'épreuves" au nouveaux arrivants   :Shocked:   ?!  Ou alors il faudra m'expliquer et que je révise l'ensemble des démarches pédagogiques que j'ai acquis jusqu'ici.  De plus rien n'empèche cet hypocrite utilisateur de la doc de faire du ctrl-c/ctrl-v et rien de plus.

Mais j'ai beaucoup de mal à entendre qu'il soit "assez contraire à l'esprit général" de Gentoo de ne pas inciter les utilisateurs à lire et à comprendre   :Shocked:    .  Défendre le choix tout azimut et "ne forcer personne à faire quoi que ce soit" soit je le conçois mais pas un choix inconsidéré qui conduit au final à une perte de ce libre choix cad à un non-choix par méconnaissance.

Mais j'ai peut-être une fois encore et comme à mon habitude mal compris tes propos   :Sad: 

----------

## Nattfodd

Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux dire, tu es partisan du "ne facilitons pas trop la tâche aux utilisateurs, mieux vaut les obliger à lire la doc, ça sera bon pour eux". Enfin c'est comme ça que je l'ai compris et c'est à ça que je répondais. J'ai bon ou je suis à côté de la plaque ?

----------

## Trevoke

Nattfodd, je pense que tu as entierement raison. L'esprit elitiste (si, si) revient a dire qu'on n'aura pas des tonnes d'ignares ici qui posent des questions betes.

Je suis aussi tout pour la facilitation (j'aime bien ma CLI quand meme) mais j'avoue que j'ai peur de l'inevitable afflux d'idiots qui voudront tout faire et sauront a peine tenir une souris dans le bon sens.

Enfin, je suppose qu'on peut leur demander d'ajouter un tag [NEWBIE] si c'est des debutants, mais c'est le type de gens qui n'aiment pas lire et donc ne liront pas le thread..

----------

## boozo

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Si j'ai bien compris ce que tu veux dire, tu es partisan du "ne facilitons pas trop la tâche aux utilisateurs, mieux vaut les obliger à lire la doc, ça sera bon pour eux". Enfin c'est comme ça que je l'ai compris et c'est à ça que je répondais. J'ai bon ou je suis à côté de la plaque ?

 

Ben oui et non écrit de la sorte c'est un brin caricatural... 

Je crois justement que le fait d'avoir une documentation détaillée et explicite c'est justement cela aider et faciliter la tache aux utilisateurs ou alors je n'ai rien compris à rien et pas que dans gentoo   :Crying or Very sad: 

Quant à s'instaurer en leur lieu et place pour savoir ce qui est le mieux pour eux là encore je ne m'octrois en rien cette fonction. En revanche, je peux guider en regards des modestes connaissances que d'autres avant moi ont su me transmettre, en essayant de respecter au mieux leurs attentes et leurs désirs, tout en collant au réel de ce qu'est Gentoo ou tout du moins de ce que j'ai pu en comprendre.

Et je ne vois pas en quoi ce que j'ai pu écrire précédemment remet en cause cette idée de libre choix et je crois lui redonner tout son sens ; pas plus que cela ne confère plus "noblesse" à tels ou tels utilisateur en fonction dudit choix, même si certains se plairont à le croire et à le faire sentir malheureusement.

edit : dsl pour le retard j'ai du réecrire mon post... s'est perdu dans une déconnexion...pfff

edit 2: <+/-OT> dsl je dois m'absenter à mon grand regret mais je suivrai vos commentaires avec attention en soirée 

++

----------

## CryoGen

Les newbies vont sur ubuntu en général  :Very Happy:  on est assez tranquille ici  :Smile: 

----------

## Nattfodd

@boozo: je n'ai jamais remis en cause le fait que lire la doc soit le meilleur moyen de faciliter les choses pour les nouveaux utilisateurs, bien au contraire: 

 *Quote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des docs, je pense que l'apport de ces nouveaux utilisateurs va au contraire les développer, puisque créant un besoin de docs beaucoup plus fort. D'ailleurs, ces docs restent notre outil principal pour arriver à cette démocratisation. 

 pour me citer moi-même.

Mais on ne peut pas obliger les gens à lire la doc non plus et il peut être légitime pour les "utilisateurs silencieux" (les membres de ta famille, par exemple) de faire des outils simples et faciles qui ne demandent pas un grand investissement. Et de proposer le choix entre "lire la doc" et "cliquer répétitivement sur suivant", pour caricaturer encore.

----------

## titoucha

Je pense qu'à vouloir "ratisser" trop large la communauté risque de perdre son âme et ce serait dommage. 

J'ai vécu cette expérience avec la distribution Suse, qui après son rachat par Novell et le battage médiatique comme quoi cétait LA disribution qui s'installait toute seule, il y a eu un afflu d'utilisateur d'un nouveau genre, qui ne lisait pas la doc (très bien faite et en français) et en arrivaient à poser des questions dont la réponse était dans le post précédent, certains prenaient le forum pour un service après vente, après quelque mois de se traitement j'ai rendu mon tablier de modo.

Il y a même eu une grosse crise sur ce même forum du au fait que les nouveaux ne lisaient pas les docs ni le wiki et posaient leur question et voulaient une réponse tout de suite même si celle ci avait été posée déjà plusieures fois.

Du fait de son "ticket d'entrée" ou de je ne sait quoi d'autre je n'ai pas retrouvé ceci sous Gentoo et je n'ai pas vraiment envie de le revivre mon expérience précédente, alors NON je ne suis pas pour faciliter à n'importe quel prix l'installation de cette superbe distribution.

Surtout que comme déjà dit, avec la doc et un peut de patience l'installation d'une Gentoo n'est pas vraiment difficile et la ligne de commande est un bon "filtre".

PS: je pense que tu est un peu idéaliste avec le genre de nouveaux que tu va avoir avec un installateur entièrement graphique et automatisé.

----------

## truc

Je pense (si je ne me trompe pas..) comprendre et être d'accord avec boozo, cela rejoin ce que disait blassere avec eselect:

Voila ce que je comprend, j'vais me baser sur l'exemple d'eselect, mais hein, c'est juste un exemple ok?  :Wink: :

En installant gentoo pour la première fois, et en étant nouveau dans le monde *nix, il est quasi certain, que l'utilisateur va copier coller certaines commandes, bah oui, c'est bien normale, on peut comprendre par exemple ce que c'est un lien, mais pourquoi ce lien? etc..  bref tout un tas de questions que l'utilisateur peut-être amené à se poser.

La où la doc est d'autant plus forte, c'est que plus tard, ayant aquis un peu plus de maturité avec son OS, l'utilisateur pourra y refaire un tour, pour voir ce qu'il modifie, et par chance comprendre un peu plus ce qui se passe.

La présence, d'eselect, est une bonne chose. (même très bonne, je le trouve très bon cet outil) mais, ce que blassere craignait, et ce que boozo (si j'ai bien compris) et moi-même craignons, c'est que la doc perde cette richesse. Peut-être pourrait-il y avoir une section, du style (en français..) Pour aller plus loin  :Wink:  avec les outils spécifiques gentoo, ce qu'il fond etc... Je sais il y a la doc pour les devs, mais si je prends l'exemple de la doc d'eselect: le manuel d'utilisation explique simplement comme l'utiliser alors que le doc d'eslect pour les devs n'explique grossièrement que comment faire des modules, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de doc sur les modules. A moins de regarder les sources, mais j'avoue ça risque de devenir très vite ingérable si on veut expliquer le fonctionnement de chaque nouvel outil gentoo.

EDIT:  *titoucha wrote:*   

> Je pense qu'à vouloir "ratisser" trop large la communauté risque de perdre son âme et ce serait dommage. 
> 
> 

 

Je plussois, ça rejoin le fameux elitisme, mais qu'importe... j'assume. loul, Ca me fait penser à un truc que j'avais lu quelque part, quand Linux avait commencé à devenir trop populaire, certains sont basculer vers BSD.. mais que va t-il leur rester après?  :Laughing: 

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Le nouvelle utilisateur qui découvre Gnu/Linux par gentoo veut une installe "rapide"(faut quand même compiler   :Laughing:  )  et fonctionnelle  sans passer des heures ds la doc  car il a peut-être autre chose à faire...En cas de pépins il se retournera vers la doc, le forum (chacun est libre de lui répondre en espérant qu'il fasse un peut de recherche...), etc...C'est un choix pertinent que d'ouvrir l'utilisation de gentoo au plus grand nombre car au fond chacun utilise un OS pour ses besoins et pourquoi pas installer gentoo comme première distrib pour faire connaîssance avec le monde du logiciel libre vu la puissance du matériel de nos jours... 

Un ex: je connaîs qqu'un qui utilise mac pour un usage de bureau (surf, multimédia, principalement) mais quand il a vu comment j'ai installé gentoo  compéré à debian que j'utilisais , il m'a dit  tout de suite que si il installe une distrb Gnu/Linux ça sera debian...et voilà que l'installeur graphique rentre en jeu et il ne voit plus d'inconvéniant à essayer gentoo...comme j'ai dis cela ne l'intéresse pas de passer des heures à customiser comme moi qui suit en full unstable avec des overlays...

ps: Titoucha , j'espère que le forum restera tjrs aussi courtois et intéressant au niveau des posts , chacun doit faire passer l'esprit du forum au nouveau...ce n'est pas une chose évidente car tout le monde veut une réponse tout de suite... 

ps: Truc , c'est sûr que la doc doit s'enrichir  mais il faut te dire que certains s'en fichent de savoir pourquoi , comment comme l'utilisateur cité plus haut , est-ce qu'il ne devrait pas utiliser gentoo ?

                                                                                @+

----------

## kaworu

pour aller dans le même sens que titoucha, je viens souvent sur ce forum pour voir si je peux répondre aux questions, et les posts auxquelles je ne peux répondre me permettent d'apprendre. Si il commençais à y'avoir pleins de questions dont les réponses sont dans le handbook, je n'aurais surement pas la même aciduité.

Demander à un nouvel utilisateur de lire les   50EDIT : 83   pages du handbook, je trouve pas que c'est élitiste (après, c'est juste mes 2 cents..)

----------

## truc

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: Truc , c'est sûr que la doc doit s'enrichir  mais il faut te dire que certains s'en fichent de savoir pourquoi , comment comme l'utilisateur cité plus haut , est-ce qu'il ne devrait pas utiliser gentoo ?

 

Ca rejoint ce que je disais, quote de moi même: "je peux concevoir que ça n'interesse pas forcément tout le monde. ", d'où l'idée, d'une doc,  Pour aller plus loin ...

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> Le nouvelle utilisateur qui découvre Gnu/Linux par gentoo veut une installe "rapide"(faut quand même compiler  ) et fonctionnelle sans passer des heures ds la doc car il a peut-être autre chose à faire...

 

Euh, cette phrase me choque : celui qui veut juste découvrir Gnu/Linux, il a tout un tas de distributions à sa disposition.

A mes débuts j'avais choisi Aurox : une fois le système installé, je me suis dit : oui, et maintenant ?

Je ne voulais pas juste découvrir, je voulais comprendre comment çà fonctionnait, pour quitter windows sereinement.

C'est là que j'ai découvert gentoo, et je n'ai jamais voulu d'un installation rapide.

Dans ce cas, j'estime qu'il faut se plier aux règles : passer par des heures de lecture, se planter, pour finalement apprendre  :Cool: 

Celui qui veut une installation rapide juste pour découvrir, je ne suis pas certain qu'il voit l'intérêt de compiler pour installer un logiciel.

Dans cette optique, je pense que l'installeur (que je n'ai pas encore testé), n'est pas le bienvenu.

----------

## man in the hill

 *truc wrote:*   

> Ca rejoint ce que je disais, quote de moi même: "je peux concevoir que ça n'interesse pas forcément tout le monde. ", d'où l'idée, d'une doc,  Pour aller plus loin ...

 

Pour moi c'est clair que plus il y a de la doc sur le système gentoo plus je me régale   :Laughing:  , y en a jamais assez !

L'élitisme ni le ghetto ne sont pas  du tout adéquate avec l'esprit du logiciel libre  et tous ceux qui se sentent des élites n'ont qu' a développer pour participer à l'aventure gentoo et du logiciel libre ! En attendant , il ne faut peut-être pas déjà juger les nouveaux venus...

ps:NetFab:  pourquoi pas découvrir Gnu/Linux avec gcc en pleine action, pourquoi renvoyer vers une autre distrib avec le matos que l'on a de nos jours !!!! Tout le monde ne veut pas tirer le file d'ariane du système gentoo , il faut enlever cela de nos têtes , c'est pour cela qu'il y a des spécialistes ds tous les domaines !!!! Mais j'estime que chacun peut vouloir installer une gentoo  comme OS et l'installeur graphique remplit ce rôle et si il y a des pépins, il y a tjrs des individus plus qualifiés pour trouver des solutions....

                                                                                     @+

----------

## netfab

Parce que je pense qu'il y a contradiction : pourquoi vouloir installer un système que l'on ne connaît pas en quelques clics, puis, une fois le système installé, passer des heures à lire de la documentation pour apprendre à s'en servir, attendre la fin d'une compilation pour profiter d'un logiciel, et gérer tout son système manuellement en ligne de commande ?

Pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais mis les pieds sur un système GNU/Linux (et pire : qui vient de windows), tout ceci implique d'assimiler une quantité énorme d'informations, alors, quel est l'intérêt de gagner quelques heures au moment de l'installation ? Je ne trouve pas çà logique, alors que d'autres systèmes proposent une installation rapide, avec une gestion des paquetages en quelques clics, et certainement d'autres fonctionnalités.

----------

## boozo

 *Nattfodd wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est des docs, je pense que l'apport de ces nouveaux utilisateurs va au contraire les développer, puisque créant un besoin de docs beaucoup plus fort. D'ailleurs, ces docs restent notre outil principal pour arriver à cette démocratisation. 

 

J'avais noté cela effectivement et c'est un axe que je n'avais pas envisagé de prime abords... c'est une possibilité en effet... nous verrons à l'usage je pense

Cependant, pardonne mon scepticisme viscéral et récurrent, je crains qu'a l'instar des fonctions biologiques quiescentes, la doc s'épure de certaines parties devenues obsolettes par l'usage des outils "abaissant le coût d'entrée", et par la même, de la somme d'informations sur gentoo et sur linux en général qui s'y trouvent   :Sad: 

Certes, je ne doutes pas un instant de la légitimité de faire des outils de gestion simples car j'en use et abuse également comme beaucoup d'autres ici   :Laughing:   mais crois-tu sincèrement qu'opposer le choix "lire la doc" et "cliquer répétitivement sur suivant" (pour caricaturer encore moi aussi  :Wink:  ) soit l'alternative la plus judiscieuse ?! Il me semble que ces deux optique ne sont pas dans le même champ sémantique et je crois que nous nous trompons de stratégie pour conduire la démocratisation de gentoo.

Je rejoins certains post précédents... beaucoups de linux tout aussi performant existe dans cette idée de "facilité" d'accès et doit-on pour autant choisir les mêmes directions ? Avec les évolutions qui ne manquerons pas de suivre, ne risquons nous pas de perdre une certaine "biodiversité" à terme ?

PS: navré de ne répondre en détails aux commentaires de certains mais après je vais me faire une nuit à rallonge et je vous épargne ainsi des lectures laborieuses ^^ mais je vous rejoins sur plusieurs points à qq nuances près...   :Wink: 

edit : j'ai pas résisté NetFab  :Laughing:   bon, pour la route : oui je crois aussi qu'il y a une certaine contradiction... mais les deux optiques telle que présentées peuvent cohexister je pense... reste à savoir quelle place réserver à chacune d'elles et faire en sorte que l'une ne tente pas trop de prendre le pas sur l'autre dans le futur ce qui risque d'être délicat du fait de cette contradiction de fond   :Rolling Eyes: 

edit 2 : Je crois qu'on est bon pour le DOW sur ce coup là  :Mr. Green:   bon allez j'me sauve vraiment ^^

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Que cela soit gentoo, win, la vie...quand on connaît pas , il faut apprendre, c'est un fondamental mais je veux dire que ds la théorie gentoo avec un installeur graphique propose une installe avec compilation certes  qui prend plus de temps mais qui à l'arrivée est aussi fonctionnelle que n'importe quelles distribs donc avec un bureau (gnome, kde) qui propose toutes les fonctionnalités pour gérer un OS moderne...Ensuite si l'individu veut approfondir ses connaissances sur le système et la philosophie Gnu/Linux , il aura tout le loisir de le faire sur sa nouvelle gentoo...Gentoo préserve l' os-diversité de fait car c'est une distribution utilisant les sources...On peut tjrs dire qu'il faut avoir une bon background pour utiliser gentoo en gardant cette réputation de hardcore mais c'est là qu'intervient les dev pour donner une impression de facilité pour les newbies et laisser des outils puissants  pour les plus avancés qui veulent en savoir plus, installer et gérer comme ils l'entendent cette distrib qu'ils aiment...

je n'utiliserais jamais un installeur graphique pour mon compte car je suis un adepte de la ligne de commande mais pourquoi pas pour qqu'un d'autre...Il est temps de s'ouvrir au monde , gentoo restera tjrs la même avec ou sans installeur graphique mais surtout comme la signalé truc , on veut de la doc sur les nouveaux outils !

                                                                                @+

----------

## k-root

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Le nouvelle utilisateur qui découvre Gnu/Linux par gentoo veut une installe "rapide"(faut quand même compiler :lol: ) et fonctionnelle sans passer des heures ds la doc car il a peut-être autre chose à faire... 
> 
> Euh, cette phrase me choque : celui qui veut juste découvrir Gnu/Linux, il a tout un tas de distributions à sa disposition.

 

Pareil , je pense que c'est une erreur ...d'autant plus si c'est pour ne pas passer des heures dans la doc.

analogie à 10 cent : quand un utilisateur decouvre le velo, il essaye un velo.. il commence pas par dessiner le cadre, choisir les pignons, etc... 

gentoo c'est tres bien, mais faut avoir un peu une idée de se qu'on veut en faire ( c'est une metadistribution)

pourquoi pas plutot 2 cd install :

 - un cd normal  (genre minimal 2004.1 satge 1)

 - un cd Debutant (genre j'install ubuntu) avec un make.conf automatique (genre genkernel) 

apres tout depend du niveau technique du debutant sous GNU/linux : 

 - madame michue du 5em etage

 - ou un futur geek qui passe son bac

----------

## man in the hill

 *k-root wrote:*   

> apres tout depend du niveau technique du debutant sous GNU/linux : 
> 
>  - madame michue du 5em etage
> 
> 

 

Pendant quelle fait le ménage et regarde TF1, ça passe nickel la compile...  :Laughing: 

Désolé le filles   :Very Happy:  .

De toutes façons personne ne maîtrise gentoo pendant sa première installe même en lisant la doc, faut digérer...Faut arrêté de sous estimer les individus même si il ne connaîssent pas du tout Gnu/Linux...C'est pour ça que les devs travaillent sur l'installeur graphique .

                                                                                        @+

----------

## titoucha

En vous lisant je pense vraiment qu'une metadistribution et utilisateurs voulant juste que sa fonctionne et donc à priori pressés, ça ne va pas ensemble.

Je pense que les distributions c'est comme les voitures il en existe pour nos routes et d'autres pour les routes africaines et se ne sont pas les même et aucun constructeurs au monde serait assez fou pour essayer de faire un modèle qui soit prévu pour les deux.

----------

## blasserre

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> En vous lisant je pense vraiment qu'une metadistribution et utilisateurs voulant juste que sa fonctionne et donc à priori pressés, ça ne va pas ensemble.
> 
> Je pense que les distributions c'est comme les voitures il en existe pour nos routes et d'autres pour les routes africaines et se ne sont pas les même et aucun constructeurs au monde serait assez fou pour essayer de faire un modèle qui soit prévu pour les deux.

 

gentoo serait un peu la caterham de la distro linux 

qu'une partie utiliserait pour la piste, d'autres pour frimer et enfins d'autres uniquement pour le plaisir (et pas seulement celui d'être allongé en dessous), 

mais à mon avis, et l'analogie est assez forte avec gentoo, au delà du ticket d'entrée (on peut acheter sa super7 déjà montée) il faudra toujours accepter un certain niveau d'inconfort (les temps de compile) et c'est à mon avis ce qui éloignera toujours une grande partie des utilisateurs que vous tentez de séduire...

pourquoi s'obliger à rouler dans une voiture pas chauffée, qui prend l'eau et est, de plus, formidablement tape-cul ?

pour la frime ? le plaisir ? moi je préfère ma bonne vielle 406, c'est pas une bombe, mon voisin à la même (avec les sièges en cuir le salaud !) mais elle fait ce que je lui demande quand je le lui demande et c'est là l'essentiel

j'aimerais profiter de cette comparaison pour revenir sur le fait que vous vouliez perdre cette réputation de distro pour ricers... 

que sont, et dans quels buts ont été inventés les make.conf, /etc/portage/packages.*  voire un certain /etc/portage/packages.cflags dont on a pu entendre parler dans le forum ? 

avouez quand même, que le fait de pouvoir changer ses CFLAGS et de faire un emerge -e system && emerge -e world est un formidable terrain de jeu pour ricers des bacs à sables. 

Là on parle du coeur de gentoo : portage, et je ne vois vraiment pas comment en conservant cette base on pourrait ne plus attirer les ricers

----------

## man in the hill

Salut ,

Je ne pense pas que tout le monde puisse s'acheter une caterham mais une gentoo est complètement libre d'accès...

Je comprends très bien  vos arguments, mais l'idée de rendre gentoo plus démocratique me plait assez avec les machines que l'on a de plus en plus puissante et au lieu de proposer une ubuntu ou suse ou debian , etc , maintenant qu'il y a l'installeur , je proposerais une gentoo  

ensuite si l'individu veut découvrir l'autre facette que tu as cité , libre à lui (mais gentoo peut très bien s'installer avec les flags de base sans problème !) , l'un n'empêche pas l'autre car au fond c'est juste automatiser le plus possible une installe en interaction avec l'utilisateur et non supprimer tous les outils d'admin de gentoo qui pourront être aussi gérer par interfaces graphiques (un peu de boulot pour les créateurs de frontend, un pour eselect par ex ).  

                                                                                           @+

----------

## idodesuke

Depuis que j'ai lu certains messages de ce topics j'ai réfléchi un peu, je crois comprendre l'inquiétude de boozo à propos de la documentation et celle de certains au sujet des "newbies" mais je ne pense pas que les nouveaux utilisateurs de GNU/Linux qui décident d'installer gentoo avec le peu d'expérience qu'ils ont ou que les outils destinés à faciliter l'installation et l'entretien de la bête soit forcément un mal. En fait à moins que les développeurs changent totalement leur philosophie ça serait plutôt un bien. Pour Gentoo mais aussi pour les gens.

Ma première distribution linux était une mandrake 10.0, quelqu'un ici à dit que malgrès ses expériences malchanceuses la communauté est fort sympathique et ne mérite pas une critique excessive. Avec le recul je dirais qu'il à raison cependant ma mandrake ne m'a jamais donné ce que j'attendais vraiment et je crois que tout le monde à le droit de désirer ce que je voulais à l'époque, quelque chose qu'il est possible d'obtenir avec une gentoo, je crois aussi que tôt ou tard un utilisateur de linux cherchera plus ou moins à faire ce que j'ai fait (c'est sur si il sagit de grand mère qui en a rien à foutre de l'informatique ça ne sera pas le cas, mais c'est pas mémé qui va nous installer une gentoo quand même  :Laughing:  ), à ce moment là utiliser gentoo sera un avantage non négligable.

 Je ne connaissais aucune autre distribution que mandrake c'est un amis qui me l'avait conseillé, je l'ai donc installé, idem à part windows je ne connaissais aucun autre système d'exploitation à vrai dire je ne savais même pas qu'il en existait d'autres... La ligne de commande, la GPL, et même les sources tout ca m'était étrangé mais lorsque j'ai découvert ce qu'était un fichier source j'ai tout de suite été intrigué et très vite très interessé, les paquets de ma mandrake étaient loin d'être à jour, ça je crois que c'est la première chose qui ma sauté au yeux, j'ai commencé à compiler moi même, à mettre à jour des trucs comme gcc, gtk etc... pour pouvoir installer des logiciels récents que je ne trouvais pas forcément sous forme de binaire et aussi pour utiliser ce qui se fait de plus performant.

Ben finalement à jouer les rambos j'ai flingué ma mandrake et pas qu'une fois. Héhé, C'est là que j'ai réellement commencé à comprendre le principe des dépendances. Mais bon je vous assure je n'étais pas le seul "newbies" à compiler, installer tout et n'importe quoi, n'importe comment sur une distib' binaire, ça je l'ai vu sur une mailing list.

 Mais bon voilà il y a les "utilisateurs voulant juste que ça fonctionne et donc à priori pressés"(comme le dit titoucha), il y a les jeunes qui découvrent l'informatique et n'ont pas forcément l'habitude de lire les notices, de chercher par eux même mais qui tôt ou tard apprendront à se débrouiller il y a les jacky du linux (comme le dit Nattfodd mais je dirais plutôt les jacky de l'informatique), les curieux de nature, les acharnés des fichiers sources et probablement d'autres cas bref le monde dans toute sa diversité et justement si j'ai bien compris Gentoo cherche à s'ouvrir au monde.

 Et ben pour les gens c'est pas un mal, c'est à chacun de choisir la distribution qu'il lui convient et si ils optent pour une gentoo c'est pour des raisons qui ne nous concernent pas forcément c'est à eux de voir c'est à eux de découvrir. Lorsque qu'ils en auront besoin/l'envie gentoo leur donnera la possibilité d'aller plus loin, il ne s'agit pas forcément de se dire "bon ben voilà je vais installer une gentoo parce qu'aujourd'hui j'ai envie d'en apprendre plus, ou parce ce que je veux faire ça ça et ça" mais pour beaucoup de découvrir (ou de leur faire découvrir) les choses petit à petit au fur et à mesure qu'ils utilisent leur systeme.

 Hey bah voilà si les utilisateurs lambda parviennent à installer et entretenir leur gentoo linux dès le début ils pourront au fil du temps s'intéresser d'avantage et aller plus loin, leur système d'exploitation leur en donnera la possibilité, ils auront déjà de formidables outils sous la main enfin avec plus d'utilisateurs gentoo on aura plus d'utilisateurs avancés potentiel et un besoin de documentation plus important et puis pourquoi zapper complètement certaines partie de notre chère documentation dans ce cas ils suffirait de faire quelque chose de plus approprié, de regrouper ces infos à un autre endroit à l'intention des "power-users".

 Quand j'ai compris que de toute façon je démolirais ma mandrake à chaque fois j'ai fini par abandonner la compilation et sauf exeption j'ai décidé de m'en tenir aux binaires mais j'ai aussi découvert Linux from scratch, la suite est évidente. A mon avis avec une gentoo en main il y a possibilité d'apprendre un certains nombre de choses petit à petit, une fois qu'elle est installée il suffit juste de connaître quelques commandes indispensables mais ce n'est pas sorcier. Avec un linux from scratch il faut tout comprendre pendant la lecture des manuels, peu de gens s'amusent à installer LFS mais si gentoo devient (encore) plus accessible beaucoup plus décideront de l'installer, certains ne feront que l'utiliser d'autres chercheront à comprendre. C'est bon pour gentoo et ça l'est aussi pour les gens par contre ça l'est sans doute beaucoup moins pour le forum ou les channels IRC.

 En ce qui me concerne il m'est souvent arrivé de poster des questions bidons sur différents forums alors que finalement je me débrouille seul, très souvent ça ne me pose pas plus de problèmes que ca. Mais bon c'est tellement facile d'écrire un truc et de cliquer sur Submit!    :Embarassed: 

 Bien sur c'est évident si gentoo devient un jour une distribution "populaire" le forum subira probablement le même sort que celui de Suse. Bah il est probablement possible de l'aménager un peu plus intelligemment, c'est bête je ne parle pas assez bien anglais pour aller voir ce qui s'y passe mais la partie anglophone est divisé en sous sections ce qui me semble quand même plus approprié.

 Et puis dans le tas si vous pouvez aider certaines personnes à mieux comprendre, à résoudre des problèmes voir à les interesser d'avantages c'est le principal, c'est aussi le but de ce forum, je pense. Maintenant personne n'est obligé de répondre et il y a sans doute moyen d'aménager des sections pour des discutions plus sérieuses, de plus haut niveau non?

Perso j'adore la ligne de commande ça n'a pas toujours été le cas mais aujourd'hui je me sent plus à l'aise avec une console qu'avec un outil graphique et tant que gentoo ne change pas les dévellopeurs peuvent nous faire tout les outils graphiques qu'ils veulent si ça ne reste que des frontends que je ne suis pas obligé de les installer, de les utiliser qu'ils le fassent ça rendra service à beaucoup de monde.

Voilà pour une fois j'ai pris le temps d'écrire mon message   :Rolling Eyes:   .

 *Quote:*   

> Les newbies vont sur ubuntu en général  on est assez tranquille ici 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Je suis aussi tout pour la facilitation (j'aime bien ma CLI quand meme) mais j'avoue que j'ai peur de l'inevitable afflux d'idiots qui voudront tout faire et sauront a peine tenir une souris dans le bon sens. 

 

Ca c'est un problème pour le forum et pour les channels IRC pas pour gentoo ça ne doit l'empecher d'évoluer dans le bon sens pour le tout monde.

 *Quote:*   

> Je pense qu'à vouloir "ratisser" trop large la communauté risque de perdre son âme et ce serait dommage.

 

Vous vous avez une âme gentoo c'est juste un systeme d'exploitation, enfin je dis ça comme ca   :Rolling Eyes:  .Last edited by idodesuke on Sat Jul 01, 2006 10:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## At0m3

[Exemple : ma vie]

Avec une distribution relativement simple je pourrais enfin installer gentoo à ma mère, sur son portable. Pour l'instant, elle a une ubuntu sans le son. Et je n'arrive pas à trouver pourquoi. Avec une gentoo, que je connais, mais pas assez pour installer sur un portable (j'ai réussi à foutre en l'air une partition ext3), je pourrais utiliser une installation facile avec un zoli installateur graphique (joli, ou pas, m'en fiche, tant que c'est plus compétent que moi pour les portables) et après, je réglerais les problèmes restant s'il y en a, sachant que je ne peux pas passer plus de 3 jours pour l'installation. Parce que bon, ubuntu, c'est vachement pas facile à configurer pour un gentooiste (ils ont foutu des scripts partout ! et pas de noyau en dur...).

[/Exemple : ma vie]

Moral : même pour un utilisateur pas franchement débutant, ce genre d'outil peut permettre de facilité l'installation, l'aider et rendre plus rapide l'installation.

Et puis quand on regarde la documentation ubuntuiste, elle n'a pas beaucoup de chose à envier à la doc gentoo, certes plus tourner vers les débutants, avec des commandes toutes faites, mais ça reste très convenable. Idem pour le forum.

----------

## titoucha

 *Quote:*   

> Vous vous avez une âme gentoo c'est juste un systeme d'exploitation, enfin je dis ça comme ca 

 

Non pour moi Gentoo c'est dabord une communauté qui à une cohésion, une âme et qui à créer une distribution, grosse nuance.

----------

## tnntwister

Bonsoir,

Etant newbie à la fois sur nux et sur Gentoo, mes impressions, c'est que la discussion est faite par des anciens qui discutent entre eux et qui ont oublié un truc tout simple : demander ce qu'en pensent les principaux concernés  :Wink: 

Ayant un AMD Athlon 64, j'ai décidé de me retenter dans une nouvelle install, pour mon archi cette fois. J'ai imprimé la doc (parce que la pour l'instant mon gentoo est sans net et je ne sais pas pourquoi), et je compte la lire. 

Maintenant, me demandez pas ce que je compte faire "avec" la gentoo, comme si le gars qui venait sur linux il venait forcément pour choisir parmi dix mille distros... Moi mon but c'est que ca marche, et que je puise avoir un système qui tourne bien et que je maîtrise, au moins autant que windows (désolé si moi j'ai pas été formé à linux à l'école). Après, j'ai aperçu quelques aspects de la manière de fonctionner gentoo qui me plaisent, mais je suis incapable de dire à ce stade si j'ai fait le bon choix et ce que je ferai de ma gentoo : pour ca faudrait déjà que j'arrive à la voir tourner !  :Smile: 

Concernant le liveCD et l'installeur graphique, évidemment c'est ca qui m'a fait m'intéresser à la gentoo (et les conseils d'un pote), c'est certain qu'une distribution ou on doit partir de rien je ne l'aurais jamais essayé, j'ai pas envie de bousiller un système qui marche et me lancer dans n'importe quoi, même avec une doc du tonnerre. la doc je ne la lis qu'au moment ou je vais faire une démarche d'installation, avant je veux voir à quoi ca ressemble, et si ca plante pas sur ma machine (comme les ubuntu). 

après le débat sur les newbies, je pense qu'il faut un peu ouvrir les yeux : dans le monde professionnel, les gens qui utilisent du linux sont RARES. je connais pas un imprimeur qui bosse sur un programme linux. Aucun site internet n'est optimisé pour un linux (et pourtant s'ils savaient comment ca casse un design, ils le feraient peut être). Le monde tourne avec des .doc, des pdf et des psd. Donc craindre qu'un installeur puissant et propre vous ramène des milliers de neuneus qui savent pas se servir d'une souris, c'est un peu comme craindre un coup de froid en ce moment, c'est pas vriament pret d'arriver. Par contre, effectivement ca peut amener des gens sans gene sur les forums, ca c'est certain, c'est aussi fréquent que les admins prise de tete qui parlent au nouveaux comme à des débiles, malheureusement on trouve ca un peu partout.

Néanmoins, plus de monde, pour une communauté libre, c'est aussi plus de gens pour faire et traduire la documentation, donc l'un dans l'autre, je pense qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur de la démocratisation d'une distribution.

----------

## Enlight

 *titoucha wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Vous vous avez une âme gentoo c'est juste un systeme d'exploitation, enfin je dis ça comme ca  
> 
> Non pour moi Gentoo c'est dabord une communauté qui à une cohésion, une âme et qui à créer une distribution, grosse nuance.

 

ça fait 3 pages que j'ai rien à dire grace à toi!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## idodesuke

Je sais je sais je suis bete je ne me m'exprime pas toujours très bien...

Ce que je voulais dire par la c'est que de toute manière la communauté qui est à l'origine de gentoo sera toujours la, même si la distribution évolue qu'elle devient plus facile d'accès et que des neuneus de première apparaisse sur les forums

 *Quote:*   

> après le débat sur les newbies, je pense qu'il faut un peu ouvrir les yeux : dans le monde professionnel, les gens qui utilisent du linux sont RARES. je connais pas un imprimeur qui bosse sur un programme linux.

 

A part la personne qui m'a conseillé linux et qui n'habite pas du tout près de chez moi je ne connais personne qui utilise Linux, j'ai vraiment tout découvert par moi même (mouais enfin j'ai encore énormément à apprendre) à partir d'un conseil. Ce qui est un peu frustrant c'est que quand j'en parle ne serait-ce qu'un peu on me regarde comme un extraterrestre .Last edited by idodesuke on Wed Jul 05, 2006 12:57 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k-root

 *tnntwister wrote:*   

> je pense qu'il ne faut pas avoir peur de la démocratisation d'une distribution.

 

tres juste

encore faut-il maitriser l'operation pour que tous le monde y trouve sont compte.

la question c'est comment contenter avec la meme distibe des publics different.

moi je dit, deux methode d'install (ou deux cd d'install)

tiens ...en passant : java-config est rentrer dans eselect ...

----------

## titoucha

Mais pour mois Gentoo EST démocratique car si tu as une expérience minimum la doc à lire pour l'installer est elle aussi minimum, ma première installation je l'ai faite avec cette doc http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/gentoo-x86-quickinstall.xml et tout c'est bien passé.

Comme je l'ai déjà dis j'ai vu débarquer de nombreuses personnes qui devaient avoir acheté leur pc en grande surface, qui ni connaissaient rient et devant le manque de compétence assez généralisé des vendeurs, se sont dit pourquoi pas installer cette nouvelle distribution linux qui s'installe et reconnait tout toute seule, mais au moindre problème ces même personnes se tournaient vers le forume de la distrib comme vers un service après vente et "exigaient" des réponses.   :Twisted Evil: 

Alors si c'est ça la démocratisation non merci je n'en veux pas et il me semble préférable de grandir lentement avec des gens motivés et surement que trop vite et se casser la figure.

PS: C'est quand même étrange que LA distribution qui fait son credo de la facilité (Ubuntu) vient de créer une version serveur, donc pro et moin accéssible au profane, à méditer.

----------

## tnntwister

J"ai installe hier une gentoo AMD 64 en version console, en suivant la doc ca n'a rien d'insurmontable effectivement. Je suis content parce aue j'ai a peu pres compris ce que j'ai fait et d'avoir ete jusqu'au bout, mecontent que ca ne fonctionne pas correctement a la fin mais c un debut.

----------

## idodesuke

mouais je pense que le forum c'est une chose la distribution elle même en est une autre.

----------

## GNUtoo

oui tu peux

par contre je te conseille d'avoir un livecd comme knoppix a cote pour conaitre le nom de tout les programes a installer

sinon tu peux aussi emerger  tout kde ou tout gnome

emerge -av kde-meta

tout ca permet de decouvrir pleins de programes

mais n'oublie surtout pas d'essayer knoppix et de demander dans le forum comment s'apelle le nom du paquage pour telle et telle fonctionalitee

un example est konq-plugin qui installe des fonctionalites dans konqueror

tu auras surement besoin d'installer un logiciel qui permet d'untarer dans kde et des trucs du genre...

tu installera aussi sans doute des trucs du genre hal ou automount ou aprendera a mounter des disques durs a la main

----------

